# Dog Larvae



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is a quick look at the larvae, they will be three weeks old on Sunday.

http://www.youtube.com/user/JeffOehlsen#p/a/u/2/wRQbdgylWAU


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Well they're certainly not starving!! Nice and dark, too. 

You should have issued a warning about the close up of your bare legs, though!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was gonna wear those super hot black socks like you had in one of your photos. : )


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I was gonna wear those super hot black socks like you had in one of your photos. : )




I actually remember that thread like it was yesterday.


Also the pink boots thread. Jeff.


:lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I never actually had pink boots on, although you and Bob had a good time with that one.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I never actually had pink boots on, although you and Bob had a good time with that one.




Yes, we did.

We all did. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeff I think you get too emotionally attatched to your pups. Larvae! LMFAO That's about all I can take of this bullshit!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i keep looking for the black socks--evidently jeff isn't a fashion maven like kristen is


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Jeff I think you get too emotionally attatched to your pups. Larvae! LMFAO That's about all I can take of this bullshit!

Not sure if you are trying to get a dig in, or if you are agreeing with me about not being real attached to pups.

What can I say ? They got a little bit to go, and then they have to prove themselves before they go out into the world. I just don't see getting all smoochy smoochy about them.

Look at Esko, he is already surpassed your dog, and I am not sure how much I like him. Think what I would have done with your dog. LOL

SNAP


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

sqeak-squeak-grunt-mew-growl-gurgle

lol puppy noises.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is a quick look at the larvae, they will be three weeks old on Sunday.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/JeffOehlsen#p/a/u/2/wRQbdgylWAU


Not Larvae...more like the grub stage ;-)~ Where did all that white come from? Very Bling-ish!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> Not Larvae...more like the grub stage ;-)~ Where did all that white come from? Very Bling-ish!


They are part Akita.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> They are part Akita.


lmao...good one Konnie ;-)


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff, they are cute little larvae. But as we all know.... beauty is as beauty does...time will tell. Good luck with them.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I was gonna wear those super hot black socks like you had in one of your photos. : )


You should have. It would have been smokin' hot!

On second thought, the stark contrast of the black against your shimmering snow white legs might have blinded us all!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am going to be selling these high end puppies who are now retrieving anvils to a super double dog secret orginazation, that I COULD tell you about, but then I would have to kill you.

After all, these super secret organizations only deal with the highest most driven larvae. After all, these are the same idiots that were trained by the military and police depts.

Think about it, think about what they are asking for, and the retards that will be training them.

I just had to make fun of all the Kool-Aid drinkers. I have been reading too many posts about super elite whatevers. HA HA


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I can't wait til they grow up and start being little demons......bet he puts his pink boots on then...LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL "Ok that's about all I can take of this bullshit...larvae"

Love it!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The larvae are now just about 6 weeks, and no longer larvae, they are little pups biting my pants all the time and now they have to get in my way and all the things that make you want to punt them.

I will post some video when I am not disgusted with them.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

lol...No one can accompany a cute puppy video with the "warm, fuzzy feeling" quite like you, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Pups are cute for sure, but absofucinglutely worthless until they can prove themselves otherwise. It hasn't always been that way for me, but lets face it, when you love the sport, and are not doing it like 95% of the rest of the people out there who are doing it so they can have something to do on a Sunday, and the dog is a bit calmer, it is a hard truth.

I have known a lot of heartbroken people over the years due to the disappointment when the dog craps out. The insult is when the dog costs more than your mortgage payment, and monthly bills.

I wouldn't wish that on anyone. I remember one girl with GSD's and she was crying after just about every session. I hate to see that, and worse, the person doing the foundation work, was as useless as they come.

I am pretty sure these pups will do ok. They seem pretty solid, and the next few weeks they will be getting more education than going potty outside, and learning to go in their kennel. They don't suck, thats for sure.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh, I completely understand. I could never have only a puppy to train, I have to have an adult to work as well. I HATE having to go through all of that work, (as a funny side-thought, I wonder how many people are thinking "well, housebreaking and the chewing stage are not really that big of a deal"...lol...for those: you have no concept.) putting all of that time and effort into the little punk, knowing all along that it could very well be completely wasted time. 

Fortunately, I'm in a situation that allows me to have a few dogs at a time, be testing a working with them and then choosing what to do with them. I know however that I'm in an unusual position. Likewise, because I used to foster and rehab behavior cases, I have no problem emotionally when it comes to kicking a crappy dog to the curb, or even putting it down if thats truly necessary. Most just get sold to people with different needs or expectations.

I have always felt bad for the people who can only have one dog, choose that dog as a puppy, pour their heart and hope into it and wind up with a pos dog. All I can tell them that if their priority is the dog, go do agility with it. If their priority is the work or sport, get yourself a dog worth putting the time into. 

I try to send anyone who has an interest in getting into working dogs home with a safe but realistic example of a good beginners working dog for a week or so. Some have been turned off by the energy level, drive, aggression, etc. Some, however, are willing to try 2 or 3 different dogs and get a better understanding of what they like, what they dont and what they should look for when they're ready to purchase their own dog. There just has to be that match. Seeing an awesome dog with a crappy handler is as frustrating as seeing a great, dedicated handler with a crappy dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here are the newly hatched pups. I was on the phone with Al C. making plans to destroy the world....as always.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djoML1Iz0Qo


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here are the newly hatched pups. I was on the phone with Al C. making plans to destroy the world....as always.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djoML1Iz0Qo


They are very cool. Look at those sturdy little tree-trunk legs. :-D


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the female.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is a quick look at the larvae, they will be three weeks old on Sunday.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/JeffOehlsen#p/a/u/2/wRQbdgylWAU


Jeff you owe me, a 12 pack of beer, three private training sessions, and a million dollars, for finding your long, lost brother, this guy is my new hero.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgDaVLCaBzQ&feature=related

disclaimer, if you are offended by foul language, please do not click on the above link.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

charles Turner said:


> Jeff you owe me, a 12 pack of beer, three private training sessions, and a million dollars, for finding your long, lost brother, this guy is my new hero.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgDaVLCaBzQ&feature=related
> 
> disclaimer, if you are offended by foul language, please do not click on the above link.


 
WTF, that was Awesome, but really you guys got too much time on your hands.......LMFAO!!!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> WTF, that was Awesome


LOL, I'm still laughing at that. WOW. That's some funny shiznit. =D>


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't think so, a million dollars ?? For finding my brother ?? Like I suddenly didn't know where he was ?? He is family after all. You can have the rest for creative posting, especially after all the boring shit people have been posting lately.

Might as well go to Leerburg and read what the clueless factory is churning out. **** that.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Too cute!!! Can't wait til she gets here.......


----------



## Sherry Spivey (Sep 7, 2009)

Kristina Senter;157867}\ said:


> All I can tell them that if their priority is the dog, go do agility with it. If their priority is the work or sport, get yourself a dog worth putting the time into.


There are the same number of weekend warriors in agility as there are in working dog sports. However, if you think that the top handlers aren't looking for most of the same things you are in a dog you are very much mistaken. The World Team handlers will got through several dogs looking for prospects. You can't get to the top without a driven, trainable high quality dog with good structure. A lot of pups get washed out there as well.

There are a lot of poor sad folks out there that have the same impression that you do and then find out that their beloved pet is just not a suitable candidate for the sport. Just as frustrating. 

It's the same story there, people are breeding "high drive" border collies which are actually just insane idiots that end up in pet homes that have no clue how to handle them. Border Collie rescue is loaded with them. Working dogs belong in working homes period.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Too cute!!! Can't wait til she gets here.......


Wow, you're taking her? Cool!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Cute little guys! So funny to see the wrinkled foreheads when they're concentrating, none of my other mals do that except for the B&T (cousin).


----------

